
Generating Mazes with Inductive Graphs - Cieplak
http://jelv.is/blog/Generating-Mazes-with-Inductive-Graphs/
======
vintagedave
On topic, a great programming book other HN readers might like is Mazes for
Programmers by Jamis Buck
([http://www.mazesforprogrammers.com/](http://www.mazesforprogrammers.com/) .)

It's brilliant: very clearly explained, you can recreate source by reading the
description in text which I find is the rarest of rare items in books about
algorithms. Source is in Ruby, is very minimal and clearly written and is
easily portable to other languages (I have to C++ and Delphi, and github
contains many repos in other languages too.)

It's rare that I read a programming book I rave about, but I do rave about
this one - as you can all tell :)

------
Scarblac
I've just started _Mazes for Programmers_ , this seems like nice extra
material.

------
pnut
[https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/061b3929ba0f3964d335](https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/061b3929ba0f3964d335)

